# clear hermit crab shell



## pdrobber (Jun 27, 2011)

hey everyone, long time no chat. Been busy with school (semester now over) and work (picking up more hours-full time since I have the time) but found this and thought I'd share.

http://www.randompics.net/wp-content/main/2011_06/AQcPh.jpg


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 27, 2011)

That is cool..


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 27, 2011)

That is really cool. Great way to see what a hermit crab looks like inside its snail shell. I'm kind of surprised the crab went for this, though, since they are so picky about the shells they choose. Either it had no alternative, or else they care more about how the shell feels than whether it's dark inside it.

Looks like there's some demand for these shells. Here's a company that sells glass hermit crab shells:
http://www.tafthill.com/glhecrsh2.html


----------



## LeroyLeft (Jun 27, 2011)

Now thats something you dont see everyday.pretty neat to see all its parts.nice pic!


----------



## african cake queen (Jun 27, 2011)

HI & THANKS ,THAT WAS WAY COOL!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 1, 2011)

Neat picture. Would be very awesome so you could actually observe it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 1, 2011)

Its cool, but it also seems a little obscene!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 1, 2011)

Obsene? I think it's awesome! Great picture!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 9, 2011)

That is neat!


----------

